# Preparing coco fiber...



## kman (Aug 21, 2009)

...I just want to say it's a PITA big time. I've done it before but I've never made this "much" in one shot. I've spent the last 10 hours preparing it and all I have to show for 10 hours is a measly 1 cubic foot.

Soaking it, wringing out the water, baking it till it's bone dry 2 cookie sheets at a time...geez

Anyone come up with a way of doing this faster other than having more than 1 stove?

Cheers


----------



## revoltkid (Aug 21, 2009)

kman said:


> ...I just want to say it's a PITA big time. I've done it before but I've never made this "much" in one shot. I've spent the last 10 hours preparing it and all I have to show for 10 hours is a measly 1 cubic foot.
> 
> Soaking it, wringing out the water, baking it till it's bone dry 2 cookie sheets at a time...geez
> 
> ...



i use eco earth all the time with out any problems
i dont even bake it anymore
dont listen to the box. just add as much waster as you think you need, if you want you can even split a brick. dont try and cut a brick...its almost impossible
i take a brick, turn it to its side and then take a flat head screw driver and hammer and just tap the hammer on the top of the screw driver so embeds and splits the brick in two


----------



## s__i__v (Aug 21, 2009)

lol at cutting a brick. i agree! i made it what i thought was 1/2 way through with a huge serated knife... i was 1/8th of the way through... that stuff is PACKED.

now i just do a whole brick and bag what i dont use


----------



## mxslanksta (Aug 21, 2009)

i have had multiple problems with the bricks. i cant pu it any better then you a PITA. i stricylt buy bags of the premade bake that a lil and ur all set. the bricks never dry. i made mine a week ago and its still soaked. whenever my lps had bags i buy almost all of them


----------



## ghordy (Aug 21, 2009)

I've stop messing with those bricks and bought me a big 'ole bale of peat moss for about $10. I have enough substrate to last for several years.


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 22, 2009)

I use Exo Terra Plantation soil. It is compressed brick of coconut husk fibre. I soak it with exact amount of water for an hour or two, so all is nice and wet. Then i stir it with my hands, removing any hard parts that didn't fall apart, then I take large shallow square box, spread it all over the surface and dry it on the sun for better part of the day. I know it takes a while, but it is worth doing it like that, belive me! 

Also, you can mix some sand into this substrate. Or you can buy peat at the flower department store, there is very cheap in large bags and you don't need to soak it.


----------



## vvx (Aug 22, 2009)

I use a 5 gallon bucket with lid for hydrating my coco fiber. 3 quarts of water as hot as I can get it from the faucet with 1 brick, and about 2 hours, and it's done. I don't bother baking it, it'll dry out soon enough in the cage and slightly moist substrate won't hurt anything I keep for a week or so.


----------



## Steve Calceatum (Aug 22, 2009)

vvx said:


> I use a 5 gallon bucket with lid for hydrating my coco fiber. 3 quarts of water as hot as I can get it from the faucet with 1 brick, and about 2 hours, and it's done. I don't bother baking it, it'll dry out soon enough in the cage and slightly moist substrate won't hurt anything I keep for a week or so.


+1

I'd like to add that after soaking it, I'll wring out the individual handfuls of coco fiber before adding it to the enclosure. Use what you need, and bag the rest. For species that like it humid, I mix in a little Exo Terra Forest Moss. Looks more natural than vermiculite, and works just as well to hold in moisture.


----------



## blue_carrot (Aug 22, 2009)

hey guys, i know what you mean with that damn brick of exo tera coco fiber!!
i got my first T on wednesday so im new to it but i put 3.5 litres of water in for an hour - sopping wet!! squeezed most of the water out and then put it in the enclosure - my G. Rosie wasnt happy at all so i put it all in the oven - being way too excited i left it to cool for a while but put it back in the enclousre, still being too hot it condensed around the side of the enclosure and the humidity shot up! now its falled to about 75% but i need it way down cos shes climbing the walls and she not happy!!

anyone help with hw to reduce humidity??


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 22, 2009)

It will dry out eventually. Next time, put only 3 litres of water, like it says on the directons text on the brick box.:wall: 

Here is one tip: make sure you have all enclosure set up before you get spider, then there is no complications!;P


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 22, 2009)

A small brick can be watered up in about 15 minutes.  You just steadily pour water on middle of brick.  After a couple of minutes, break off the wet parts by hand.  Continue.  As far as drying it out goes... The only thing I could recommend to speed that up is to do it ahead of time.  I usually get way more than I need.  I take a plastic walmart tub, fill it with coco, and use as needed.
Also, if you mix it with dry peat, it helps.   good luck!


----------



## samatwwe (Aug 22, 2009)

I put it in the need amount of water, let it soak. Then once its absorbed I get another tub and squeeze it out and put it in the other tub then occasionally let it sit out in the sun if needed.


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 22, 2009)

Add water..need more? add more water...stir..break up clumps
Do this a FEW DAYS before you need it and it dries out fine on its own witrh a stir a couple times a day....
This drying in oven etc is causing yourself stress, prepare a few days in advance problem solved.


----------



## kman (Aug 22, 2009)

I prepared this in preparation for some T's coming down the road. Don't need it now as I still have some from last time. The reason I bake it however is because I didn't once before and I got some mold in my KB enclosure. I have read several times to bake the substrate to kill any mold etc that much spring up in a moist environment. 

I have also been told that leaving it outside is a bad idea since you can get all kinds of seeds/eggs who knows what in there that will cause you problems down the road. As anyone that has ever rehoused a KB will tell you it's NOT fun so maybe I'm being super anal for no reason but I want it to be as sterile as possible before I moisten it and use it for my T's. 

I just wish I had 4 stoves with 4 racks each or something! Sure would make it go faster


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 22, 2009)

I don't know about you, but I live in very clean enviroment without pesticides and such. Yeap, living in the countryside is great.;P


----------



## BCscorp (Aug 22, 2009)

hey kman...i hear you.
Most contaminates are within a foot of the ground...spores of molds etc.
I let mine thoroughly (cocofibre) completely dry before using it for all enclosures. Constantly damp substrate is an invite for molds.


----------



## snakebytes (Aug 22, 2009)

Forget the directions on the brick.

I use probably less than a third of the water they recommend. Then let it sit for an hour and break up the brick with my hands as much as possible. Repeat with small amounts of water till finished.


----------



## WelshTan (Aug 22, 2009)

when making up my cocofibre I sit the brick into a sieve or colander hung over a washing up bowl and keep pouring water over the brick. it still expands but the excess water steadily drips out thru the bottom of sieve/colander. Then to dry water left in the brick after squashing the fibre with balled fists at bottom of sieve i put smaller amounts into microwave in glass casserole dishes. After micro 5 mins I put the hot dish onto surface n stir every few mins so the steam dispurses in the air. As I'm doin this i put the second bowl into micro. when the second bowl is ready to come out to be stirred I then put the first back in. I repeat the procedure several times until the cocofibre is bone dry. this usually takes under an hour. I find it quite effective.


----------



## nakazanie (Aug 22, 2009)

ghordy said:


> I've stop messing with those bricks and bought me a big 'ole bale of peat moss for about $10. I have enough substrate to last for several years.


Yes, but some have ecological concerns about using peat.  

I just use a hand saw to cut the bricks.  Very easy.  

Nak


----------



## XEightLegsX (Aug 22, 2009)

kman said:


> ...I just want to say it's a PITA big time. I've done it before but I've never made this "much" in one shot. I've spent the last 10 hours preparing it and all I have to show for 10 hours is a measly 1 cubic foot.
> 
> Soaking it, wringing out the water, baking it till it's bone dry 2 cookie sheets at a time...geez
> 
> ...




I use half the water it calls for and i boil  water in a large pot , then i add the brick, the brick expands and falls apart in about 60 sec. Then i dump it all in to a big vented tub and mix it up with a large spoon. Then i have it when i need it and its not soaked or to dry its just right. And i use a 50-50 mix of the eko-moss and substright and it looks more natural and as it ages it doesnt pack as bad and it holds water better.


----------



## Exo (Aug 22, 2009)

nakazanie said:


> Yes, but some have ecological concerns about using peat.
> 
> Nak


They often cut down rainforest to plant coconut plantations, so the creation of either substrate causes ecological damage.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 23, 2009)

But peat isn't a by-product of another industry that was being thrown away.  Hopefully they don't start planting coconuts to meet the need, but if they do, more coconuts!  Whereas peat is a very delicate issue.  They take a long time to form and destroy the land to obtain.  I'm not saying it's wrong, just that peat and coco are like apples and oranges when it comes to impact.    



Exo said:


> They often cut down rainforest to plant coconut plantations, so the creation of either substrate causes ecological damage.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Aug 23, 2009)

Haha, you know, I think the only universal consensus in this entire thread is that you _shouldn't follow the directions._ :} 

I love this forum.


----------



## Exo (Aug 23, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> But peat isn't a by-product of another industry that was being thrown away.  Hopefully they don't start planting coconuts to meet the need, but if they do, more coconuts!  Whereas peat is a very delicate issue.  They take a long time to form and destroy the land to obtain.  I'm not saying it's wrong, just that peat and coco are like apples and oranges when it comes to impact.




Loss of rainforest Vs loss of a peat bog.....seems just as bad to me.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 23, 2009)

I get what you are saying and agree.  But I think you are missing my larger point. While not up to date, I have read quiet a bit about coco "sustainability".  
The difference is, coco would have been produced and THROWN AWAY like it has been for years, as a BYPRODUCT of an ongoing industry.  ALL that has happened (so far that I am aware of) in the production of coco, is that it was divererted from a pile left to rot.  This is similar to the attempts to use agricultural BYPRODUCTS to make bio-diesel instead of the current practice of using whole corn, sugar stalks, etc....

Peat on the other hand, is not  a BYPRODUCT of anything!  NOTHING.  It's not like they are digging out the peat so the can start a mine or something.  They are just taking the PEAT.  And destroying it.  

I get where you are coming from.  I really do.  But I don't think you are understanding the bigger picture.  It is different.  COCO is CURRENTLY much more sustainable.   However, that could change if the market for COCO explodes.  But I think we would see a price jump for a little while if that happens, while the market "corrects itself".  IF rainforest starts getting cut down to make room for "coco" plantations, with coconut as a by product, that could still be more sustainable than destroying peat bogs.  But of coarse, it won't be done sustainably because Large corps only care about money.  We worship the dollar apparently these days.  So if that happens, I will concede to you.  But as of now, it's just a byproduct being diverted from a rot pile.  (which does eventually rot and put nutrients back in the soil, but with other techniques you can make up for this.)

One doesn't need to destroy anything, it's just diverted waste.  Very diff    



Exo said:


> Loss of rainforest Vs loss of a peat bog.....seems just as bad to me.


----------



## Exo (Aug 23, 2009)

I am not entirely sure, but I believe that the type of coconut used to make coco fiber is use to make palm kernel oil, which is used as a fuel and in food products. Unfortunately, peat bogs are usually harvested to make room for shopping malls and apartment complexes, so they are also profiting off of something that they are going to dispose of anyway. Either way, the envroment is screwed.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 23, 2009)

I'll agree with you that none of these products are from an environmentally sustainable community doing everything right.  And that stinks.  But I promise you that a lot of peat we get is not coming from strip mall construction, but just being stripped.  Coconuts are already, and will continue, to be grown for oil and food.  We should use all the byproducts right?  Now, strip malls shouldn't be built, but if they are, then we should use that peat, but that is a small part of the supply....  The rest is just dug up.  (you can read about this online)   Coconuts are already being grown.  This would be thrown away.  IT IS a LITTLE better.  (That is until they start clearing forest for more COCO not Coconuts!)  But you are right, it is just a matter of degrees.  Never mind the fact that it's all being shipped by diesel powered vehicles all over the world.... that we drive to go get it.... etc....



Exo said:


> I am not entirely sure, but I believe that the type of coconut used to make coco fiber is use to make palm kernel oil, which is used as a fuel and in food products. Unfortunately, peat bogs are usually harvested to make room for shopping malls and apartment complexes, so they are also profiting off of something that they are going to dispose of anyway. Either way, the envroment is screwed.


----------



## vvx (Aug 23, 2009)

sgiath said:


> Haha, you know, I think the only universal consensus in this entire thread is that you _shouldn't follow the directions._ :}
> 
> I love this forum.


Actually, we don't even have consensus on that - Motorkar said to use 3 liters of water like the directions say.

(I'm not sure what brand he uses, the stuff I buy says to use a gallon which just makes coco fiber soup.)


----------



## JDeRosa (Aug 23, 2009)

I just add water, squeeze it out, put it in another tank, leave it out in the car in multiple shallow pans so it dries a little, but not too much.


----------



## Motorkar (Aug 23, 2009)

I use Exo Terra Plantation Soil 3-pack in my terarrums and I get from one pack 8.8 litres(2.3 gallons) of it. For this I put the pack in a bucket,  pouring 3 litres of water(0.7 gallons) over it, stiring the coco fiber few times and breaking the larger parts, otherwise leaving it for about 2 hours. You can bake it/dry it, but if ventilation is good, there is no concern for developing mold.


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 23, 2009)

I have found both coco and peat to naturally be low mold.  Peat maybe a little more.  I don't know why coco is like that.  Most horticultural grade coco should be low in salt, but I am not 100% sure about most brands.  That may have something to do with it.  Not positive, just  a hunch.  Peat is acidic and will naturally prevent most anything from growing in it.    I do like the water absorbing characteristics of coco better.

Water will pool on peat.  Strange.


----------



## ArachnidSentinl (Aug 24, 2009)

revoltkid said:


> i take a brick, turn it to its side and then take a flat head screw driver and hammer and just tap the hammer on the top of the screw driver so embeds and splits the brick in two


I read this yesterday and tried it today...all I have to say is that either you're a genius or I'm an idiot; worked like a charm!


----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 24, 2009)

I have never had a problem with coco-fiber and once I tried it I made a switch completely.
I usually either soak the brick in a bucket and baggie whatever I don't use after it's broken up and loose,
or break the brick by stabbing it with a knife in the middle on one of the sides and work from there, making smaller pieces. 
(stab it in the way it was mentioned with a screwdriver)...

once I have two flatter slabs I break those and 'just add water'...
I actually enjoy the process.

It's also better IMO to just prepare all of it and store what you don't need in a plastic show box or gallon baggie, it's loose and ready for your next use, plus if you're housing a species that needs dry substrate you're ready, as moisure can always be added.


----------



## flamesbane (Aug 24, 2009)

Nomadinexile said:


> I have found both coco and peat to naturally be low mold.  Peat maybe a little more.  I don't know why coco is like that.  Most horticultural grade coco should be low in salt, but I am not 100% sure about most brands.  That may have something to do with it.  Not positive, just  a hunch.  Peat is acidic and will naturally prevent most anything from growing in it.    I do like the water absorbing characteristics of coco better.
> 
> Water will pool on peat.  Strange.


Even though water pools on peat at first, I have found that it retains water for a much longer period than coco.


----------



## gambite (Aug 24, 2009)

You people are really over thinking this. 

Get a big plastic bin

Put compressed coco fiber in bin

Add water

If needed, add more water

If needed, let it dry

Put in tanks

Put leftover away for future use


----------



## Nomadinexile (Aug 24, 2009)

You forgot the MASS SPECTROMETER!     




gambite said:


> You people are really over thinking this.
> 
> Get a big plastic bin
> 
> ...


----------



## Stan Schultz (Aug 24, 2009)

nakazanie said:


> Yes, but some have ecological concerns about using peat.
> 
> I just use a hand saw to cut the bricks.  Very easy.
> 
> Nak


Some of us also have ecological concerns about using coco fiber. See http://www.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/errata3.html#p139a.

None of us are without guilt, but in the end it really doesn't matter.

Enjoy whatever substrate you use for your pet tarantula.


----------



## nakazanie (Aug 24, 2009)

Pikaia said:


> Some of us also have ecological concerns about using coco fiber. See http://www.ucalgary.ca/~schultz/errata3.html#p139a.
> 
> None of us are without guilt, but in the end it really doesn't matter.
> 
> Enjoy whatever substrate you use for your pet tarantula.


I would click that link, but I have ecological concerns about clicking on things.

Nak


----------



## codykrr (Aug 24, 2009)

tomorrow im going to make a threadon hat i do....its very simple...

all you need is a brick of coco fiber.

-styrofoam coller from wal mart(3 bucks) a knife or drill .

a knife or drill, and a small piece of screen and some silicone.....


and duct tape.

first getyour cooler, and on the side drill a small hole at the bottom of he cooler.  next cut he screen to fit and silicon in place. on the inside. let dry.place a piece of duct tape on the outside hole.  now add your brick of coco fiber on its side! and add exactly 2.5 quarts of hot as you can get from the tap water. put the lid on and let sit for 1 and half hour. pull the tape off he outside to drain extra water, and then press down on the brick as hard as you can with both hands to ring it out.  now..break it all up, and put it in a aluminium pan at 350 for 25 minutes. stirring occasionally. and your done. 

again i will see about maiking a sticky fr those who want.


----------



## revoltkid (Aug 31, 2009)

sgiath said:


> I read this yesterday and tried it today...all I have to say is that either you're a genius or I'm an idiot; worked like a charm!


lol, thanks! lol, delayed response.
i figured it out, cuz i went to my dad's truck to grab a saw to cut it, and i saw a hammer and a screw driver, and it just came to me lol
 it just splits right in half


----------



## blooms (Aug 31, 2009)

I used to use a blend of peat and vermiculite.  Now I blend peat and coco fiber.  It looks more natural than vermiculite and retains water well, but the acidity level of the peat makes it more mold resistant.


----------



## nakazanie (Sep 1, 2009)

I just discovered (maybe someone else already has) a great way to dry coco fiber.  I prepared the brick in a 3 gallon bucket (with less then 1/2 the water the label said), and then I put it on a sweater rack in the dryer.  Don't have to fill up house with the lovely smell of baking coocnut coir!

Nak


----------



## revoltkid (Sep 1, 2009)

whats a sweater rack?


----------



## nakazanie (Sep 1, 2009)

revoltkid said:


> whats a sweater rack?


It's a rack that fits in the dryer but doesn't touch the spinning drum so that you can lay on it something that you want to dry but you want to tumble.

Nak


----------



## revoltkid (Sep 4, 2009)

nakazanie said:


> It's a rack that fits in the dryer but doesn't touch the spinning drum so that you can lay on it something that you want to dry but you want to tumble.
> 
> Nak


so could i possibly put a sandwich wrapped in tin foil on the rack, and then i got a hot sandwich?


----------



## bee67 (Sep 4, 2009)

I bought a pack of Eco Earth when I went to get my T from the pet store. I had originally intended to use potting soil, but the sales lady got me, what can i say. 

Anyway, we went through the PITA of cutting up the block and made a section of it up... added very little water and added it damp to the enclosure pretty much right away. It all took under an hour. It is probably not the healthiest for my spider and I think I spy a little spot of mold, so when I move to the new apartment on Monday I am going to make a new batch of substrate... the long way. 

Any tips for drying- the oven may not be a great option since from the sounds of it, it smells quite strongly and may bother my neighbours above and beside (apartment buildings -_-). The dryer trick won't help, I'd have to pay for that, since I don't own a dryer.. and I'm not very trustworthy of leaving it outside to dry. Would it be painfully slow to lay it out inside somewhere?


----------



## ghordy (Sep 5, 2009)

bee67 said:


> Any tips for drying- the oven may not be a great option since from the sounds of it, it smells quite strongly and may bother my neighbours above and beside (apartment buildings -_-). The dryer trick won't help, I'd have to pay for that, since I don't own a dryer.. and I'm not very trustworthy of leaving it outside to dry. Would it be painfully slow to lay it out inside somewhere?


Put it in one of those big plastic tubs and direct a fan to blow on it. Stir it up every few hours. Should be bone dry in a couple days.


----------

